# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  CARNIVAL SPLENDOR INCIDENT

## Nicholas Peppas

> Thanks, nice to hear you like it. The Splendor is now in Palermo for some fitting out and painting works.
>  Lucas


*CARNIVAL SPLENDOR INCIDENT*

Carnival Splendor, a cruise ship stranded about 250 miles off the coast of California on Tuesday, Nov. 9, 2010. 

The ship, which left from Long Beach, Calif. on Sunday, was 200 miles south of San Diego when an engine room fire cut its power early Monday, according to a statement from Carnival Cruise Lines. The ship began drifting off the coast of northern Baja California.

 Navy helicopters shuttled in supplies Tuesday to 4,500 passengers and crew members expected to remain stranded on the disabled cruise ship through Wednesday night. 

Carn Spendor.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Το πλοίο ρυμουλκείτε με προορισμό την Ensenadaγια να αποβιβαστούν οι επιβάτες, και μετά θα ρυμουλκηθεί στο LongBeachγια να επισκευαστή . 
Δεν λειτουργούν τα νερά ,τηλεφωνά ,φώτα ,τουαλέτες, air-condition , παρά μόνο ο emergency φωτισμός . 
Μοιράζουν νερό εμφιαλωμένο ,και κρύο φαγητό στους επιβατες .Δύσκολες συνθήκες ,διότι στο βαπόρι υπάρχουν 4500 άτομα ,επιβάτες και πλήρωμα .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο το Associated Press σημερα το μεσημερι... Τι περιπετεια...  Ο κοσμος που κανει κρουαζιερες με μεγαλα πλοια αυτο τον καιρο δενε εχει ιδεα οτι μπορει να παθει τετοια πραγματα!





> A disabled cruise liner inched into San Diego Bay on Thursday after three nightmarish days adrift on the Pacific, sparking cheers from passengers who disembarked and described limited food, backed-up toilets and dark cabins. The evacuation of 4,500 passengers and crew was slowed by disabled elevators, out of order like much of the ship after an engine room fire on Monday cut short the seven-day cruise and left the ship adrift in the Pacific off Mexico.
>  Pulled by six tugboats and escorted by Coast Guard cutters, the nearly 1,000-foot *Carnival Splendor* reached the dock at about 8:30 a.m. PST, unable to steer or propel itself.
>  The first group of passengers walked down a ramp about an hour later, dragging suitcases behind them and entering a tent on the dock. Port officials estimated it would take four hours for everyone to leave the ship.
> "I love being back on land," said passenger Ken King of Los Angeles, who turned 42 on Thursday.
>  King said he and his travelling companion were celebrating their birthdays on the cruise, so Carnival chose them to be in the first group off the ship.
>  "The staff was excellent. Only a few people on board were rude. The food was horrible. Starting at 5 a.m. on Monday, we didn't have toilets for 13 hours," King said.
>  Peg Fisher of Las Vegas, on her first cruise with husband Tom, said she was one of the first to try the toilets after many hours and prayed as she flushed.
>  "I ran out in the halls, 'The toilets flush!' People were like, 'Are you kidding?' They went running into their cabins," she said.
>  The Fishers described impromptu food fare that included cheese-and-beet sandwiches and other sandwiches filled with something that looked like corned-beef hash.
> ...

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ ένα βίντεο που δείχνει κάποιες σκηνές από το πλοίο όταν ήταν ακυβέρνητο, αλλά και την επιστροφή του στο San Diego !

----------


## cruiser

Ευτυχως δεν υπηρξαν τραυματισμοι η θυματα. Δεν θελω να σκεφτω το ενδεχομενο κακων καιρικων συνθηκων  σε τετοια κατασταση!!!
Νομιζω το ενδεχομενο σοβαρου ατυχηματος σε πλοιο τετοιου μεγεθους θα πρεπει να απασχοληση τους ειδικους.

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχεις απολυτό δίκιο φίλε cruiser .Εγώ δεν θέλω να φανταστώ εγκατάλειψη πλοίου 4500 επιβατών και πληρώματος .
Είναι αλήθεια ότι η ζημία που έπαθαν (φωτιά στον κύριο πίνακα ), σε οποιοδήποτε βαπόρι και αν τύχαινε, θα δημιουργούσε ακριβώς τα ιδία προβλήματα !
Ο κύριος πινάκας είναι σχεδιασμένος έτσι που χωρίζετε στην μέση ,είτε με διακόπτη είτε με ling στις μπάρες .Έτσι αν καταστραφεί η μια του πλευρά ,να μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει η άλλη, κάποια κύρια κυκλώματα ,και το πλοίο να μην μείνει ακυβέρνητο .
Σ’ αυτό φαίνετε ότι ήταν πολύ μεγάλη ζημιά που δεν μπόρεσαν να λειτουργήσουν ούτε ένα από τα azipod

----------


## nautikatzas

BASIKA, TO SPLENDOR DEN EXEI AZIPOD -OIKONOMIA APO THN CARNIVAL, MIAS K EXEI BGALEI POLLA ADERFAKIA- K TO MARTYRAEI EKSALOU K H YPARKSH 3 STERN THRUSTER...
ALLA ONTWS EXEI HLEKTROPROWSH, -DIESEL HLEKROGENNHTRIES, SYNDEDEMENES ME HLEKROMHXANH K AXONA- GIA OIKONOMIA XWROY, KAI H SYNHTHISMENH DIATAKSH EINAI PWS OLA TA INVERTER K PINAKES K TETOIA, NA EINAI AKRIBWS PANW APO TPO XWRO TWN KYRIWN MHXANWN, GI AUTO K H FWTIA EFTASE WS EKEI

----------


## mastrokostas

Και το report απο το Coast Guard !
Αρκετα ενδιαφερον για μηχανικους ,και οχι μονο !

SPLENDOR_FULL_ROI_Final_Signed_20130715_Redacted.pdf

----------

